# When does the ugly stage go away..



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

I don’t know if hes underweight but something just doesn’t look right and I’m hoping “he” comes back he might just be going through an “ugly stage” but then he’s neutered and now I’m worried if he’s going to stay in this stage forever..  I know I know I’m freaking out!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Kiki18 said:


> I don’t know if hes underweight but something just doesn’t look right and I’m hoping “he” comes back he might just be going through an “ugly stage” but then he’s neutered and now I’m worried if he’s going to stay in this stage forever..  I know I know I’m freaking out!


Well, without copious pictures how can we begin to guess...(hint, hint, hint LOL!).

ETA: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

tim_s_adams said:


> Well, without copious pictures how can we begin to guess...(hint, hint, hint LOL!).
> 
> ETA: Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


Yup so true! He’s very lean which I love! But here is a comparison last week and today I feel like he grew taller the image on the bottom was last week


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Kiki18 said:


> Yup so true! He’s very lean which I love! But here is a comparison last week and today I feel like he grew taller the image on the bottom was last week
> View attachment 585380
> 
> View attachment 585379


That’s the ugly stage? Man…tough crowd lol, I think he looks pretty great. Hard to tell if he’s too lean at those angles, but if he is you could feed and exercise him more to build muscle. Also he’s clearly sitting differently in the two pics so comparing them isn’t a good way to compare any changes in height, which how would you notice changes in a week anyways?


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sonny1984 said:


> That’s the ugly stage? Man…tough crowd lol, I think he looks pretty great. Hard to tell if he’s too lean at those angles, but if he is you could feed and exercise him more to build muscle. Also he’s clearly sitting differently in the two pics so comparing them isn’t a good way to compare any changes in height, which how would you notice changes in a week anyways?


True lol it just seems to me he got taller and looks more gangly? But I’m not at my moms for 2 weeks so it might just be me not used to seeing him? Lol here’s one I love! Funny how he used to have a big head now it’s like small and ears are huge again lol


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Oh you ain't seen nothin... she's about 6-7 months here...










And now.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, I know what you’re talking about.
At about a year.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Dog is grotesque. Ship him to me and you won't have to look at him ever again 😉


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He looks to be a big boy. They typically stop growing tall around 1 and continue to fill out between 2-3 years old.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Jenny720 said:


> He looks to be a big boy. They typically stop growing tall around 1 and continue to fill out between 2-3 years old.


i hope so.. iv read that if they were neutered they don't fill out properly .. so of course I'm freaking out! lol


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Biscuit said:


> Dog is grotesque. Ship him to me and you won't have to look at him ever again 😉


awkward or not I'm still keeping him lol.


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Oh, I know what you’re talking about.
> At about a year.


i hope so lol..


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

tim_s_adams said:


> Oh you ain't seen nothin... she's about 6-7 months here...
> 
> View attachment 585382
> 
> ...


shes beautiful!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

What I wouldn't give for a magic wand to turn my elderly dog back in an awkward, gangly adolescent! I'm pretty sure that I'm not the only one here who would empty out a bank account if we could get the power to zap our dogs back to that adorably awkward "teenager" stage and get 10 more years.

There will come a time, years from now, when you look back on this post and yearn to have the "ugly duckling" stage back. Trust me on that.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful dog.
Freaking out? Ugly?
I'm starting to think you really don't deserve that handsome boy....


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Beautiful dog.
> Freaking out? Ugly?
> I'm starting to think you really don't deserve that handsome boy....


i really dont lol my family does though.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Gotta do some growing into those feet, but otherwise he's a gorgeous fella and Elke says 'oooooooooohhhhhh, he's fine, I want'.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Kiki18 said:


> i hope so lol..






















See? 😄


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

You’ve expressed a few times now that you are unhappy with his look… I honestly don’t see anything wrong with him. I just hope you are really good at hiding it from him. They might not know _why, _but they are REALLY good at knowing when we are disappointed with them. Even when we say nothing.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

He's a handsome dude...


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Its better to keep them lean, and he may be on the lankier side since he was neutered early, but hes still got a while of growing to do! 
He's not even 1 yet, filling out is usually completely finished around 2, you have nothing to worry about..

You'll miss the puppy stage when its gone. Besides, he's one of the prettiest pups I've seen, very regal

Heck, if you're so displeased we can trade if you want? Charlie even has a pink tail!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

peachygeorgia said:


> You'll miss the puppy stage when its gone


Speak for yourself 🤣


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

looks adorable to me!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> View attachment 585431
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know if it's because of the soft lighting but your dog in the second picture looks velvety soft! I want to squish his face but he'll probably (and rightfully so) eat my hands. 


Verachi said:


> You’ve expressed a few times now that you are unhappy with his look… I honestly don’t see anything wrong with him. I just hope you are really good at hiding it from him. They might not know _why, _but they are REALLY good at knowing when we are disappointed with them. Even when we say nothing.


I feel a lot of concern as well. I understand having fleeting thoughts of our dogs being x or y but this seems a bit much. I think maybe OP just wants some sort of validation? (not that it's a terrible thing) And yes OP seriously, please just enjoy your time with your dog. For the benefit of your dog. When I first got Fern I was not happy with her for a myriad of reasons and Fern definitely sensed it even though I was very happy on the outside. 

I read your other post and you stated you can't help but obsess over it. Literally make a sticky note or something everywhere to remind you to knock it off. If you catch yourself doing that again, write it on a piece of paper. Write everything you want about concerning your obsession with your dog's conformation. Ball up the paper and throw it away. Do it as many times as you need to, that will help you empty your mind but not validate it.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

He reminds me of my Luc in body type. Luc was the best dog in the whole world. I adopted him around 4 years old and never knew his lines but the more I look at dogs on here (and did when he was alive) I am sure he was ASL (Canadian Showline? Is that a thing?) and he was honestly amazing.

He was handsome, smart, fit - he did 40k runs, non-stop 60k hikes - enjoy your boy, he will give you everything you want if you work with him and love him. 

I agree, dogs pick up on emotions we try not to show externally.


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't see a single ugly picture in this thread. I feel mislead.


----------



## Devon idle (5 mo ago)

Kiki18 said:


> True lol it just seems to me he got taller and looks more gangly? But I’m not at my moms for 2 weeks so it might just be me not used to seeing him? Lol here’s one I love! Funny how he used to have a big head now it’s like small and ears are huge again lol
> View attachment 585381


Hi
Absolutely beautiful ❤


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Devon idle said:


> Hi
> Absolutely beautiful ❤


Aw thank you this post was a while ago 😅


----------



## Devon idle (5 mo ago)

Kiki18 said:


> Aw thank you this post was a while ago 😅


Yep realised after🙈 still beautiful though ❤


----------



## Kiki18 (Nov 12, 2021)

Devon idle said:


> Yep realised after🙈 still beautiful though ❤


Haha no worries. Thank you 🥰


----------

